# Dog ate cat litter



## ArchieB (Oct 13, 2011)

My dog ate cat litter three weeks ago and got diarrhea. We took him to the vet and he was prescribed Metronidazole which helped a bit, but now that he is done his dosage, his poo is mucus-y and abnormal looking again. It has been very soft and pudding-like for three weeks now. The vet also took a sample of his feces and the test rescults came back negative. He eats, drinks and plays normally. What can we do to make him better?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't know why the vet gave him parasite medication. . .unless your cat has parasites, eating the litter shouldn't have done anything but maybe give him a tummyache. At this point, I suspect the antibiotics have messed up his beneficial intestinal bacteria. I would try a probiotic supplement (human type or FortiFlora), giving him some plain yogurt, and maybe some canned pumpkin (unspiced) to firm his stools up. It would be best to ask the vet about it, see if he has any ideas. If the probiotics don't cause some improvement within a few days, I'd take him back to the vet to see if there's anything else he can do.


----------



## ArchieB (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you. He has also just thrown up and had a bright yellow stool.


----------



## Sybille (Oct 5, 2011)

ArchieB said:


> Thank you. He has also just thrown up and had a bright yellow stool.


Take him back to the vet ASAP! And what breed / age is he?


----------



## Big Paws Up (Oct 12, 2011)

Vet. Vet. Vet! The pumpkin won't hurt, but every time my dogs have snacked at "Old Kitty Buffet" they've been a little "firm"/chuncky for a couple of days. Never anything serious.


----------



## ArchieB (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone. We are taking him to the vet around 5pm tonight. Thank you for the suggestions, we will definitely try yogurt and canned pumpkin. He is a 14 month Boston Terrier, 23 lbs. We are just really confused about what he could have, since he took his antibiotics, test results came back negative, and he's been quite normal and playful. Could the test/medicine missed some kind of parasite or worm?


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

The yellow stool is beyond what we can suggest... It is probably something he ate (mine eats carrots  )

Unless the Vet says otherwise, give him a teaspoon or two of plain canned pureed pumpkin every time you feed him. In addition, you might also do the other things that Willowy suggested. Pumpkin is a good digestion standby, after the Vet has been checked with, it is fairly harmless, and most dogs like it. You should see a change after 3 days, but can keep feeding it, until all the diarrhea clears up.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

ArchieB said:


> Thank you. He has also just thrown up and had a bright yellow stool.


Coccidia? Doesn't show up a standard fecal. That's my first thought when I hear about yellow pudding soft poo.


----------

